# Cute



## KCourtnee (Jun 12, 2009)

What do you think is cute?

I think it's so freakin' cute when guys (not all guys) cry. And when a guy is sensitive. Thats so freakin' cute.

Also my cats, Niles and Zoey. They're cuute!  And kittens and hamsters. And my adorable puppy! Pepper! Shes the cutest puppy EVER! <3


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

This.
Not my dad's arm, the dog.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/LZAw-YG3Oss&fmt=18&rel=0


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Uh...I think it's cute when people try to get away with things. 
It's cute when guys are sweet..I guess
And it's cute when people fail. 

I guess.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/LZAw-YG3Oss&fmt=18&rel=0


That's the cutest flippin' thing I've ever seen! *Favorites*


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

I had a puppy called Pepper...she died. :'(


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 12, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I had a puppy called Pepper...she died. :'(


I had a cat called Tubsy... he died. :'(


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

My boyfriend. X3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

I find cats cute.. and um.. When little babies smile or laugh
and maybe other stuff XD


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/LZAw-YG3Oss&fmt=18&rel=0


That _is_ cute.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 12, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/VRgmyv4_eNA&fmt=18&rel=0

That's the original version. It's the ending song to an anime called "Clannad" xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 12, 2009)

When I get shy in front of a guy and start blushing. XD


----------



## SockHead (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZFmV2FsYc


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 12, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZFmV2FsYc


Wtf?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2009)

I shouldn't even have to answer this.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> My boyfriend. X3


:3 This but this is to my boyfriend not Tye.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 12, 2009)

My boyfriend.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kittens and little anime girls with big eyes, I think alot of things are cute actually, I think I have the mind of a girl.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> little anime girls with big eyes


This.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZFmV2FsYc


WTF?


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a rabbit called Tinker...she died :'(


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2009)

Puppies :3


----------



## Niall (Jun 12, 2009)

I really want a puppy like this!!


----------



## tazaza (Jun 12, 2009)

Huskies! But i also have to say my girlfriend.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2009)

Kittehs and puppehs


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I shouldn't even have to answer this.


Because everyone already knows it is me. : D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kittens and little anime girls with big eyes, I think alot of things are cute actually, I think I have the mind of a girl.


Same here...

My girlfriend is one of the main things.

Oh, and I LOVE seeing this kid at my school trying to impress my girlfriend...
He HATES me. Hehe, he thinks that he is random, but he has to TRY to be random.

And this is cute:

http://www.youtube.com/v/MvjZ6VkLuCM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvjZ6VkLuCM


----------



## tazaza (Jun 12, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he like follow her everywhere? If he does then thats exactly what someone in my year does to my girlfriend even when shes tells him to go away. He also followed my girlfriends friend and hid in a bush outside her house.


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2009)

cute <3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cute <3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*stomp* xD

</div>


----------



## yuba (Jun 12, 2009)

anything small and fluffy. like a mouse or a kitten. maybe even a dog.


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2009)

My dog.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2009)

OH YEAH!!!

ANd Pon and Ziare cute.

Thanks for reminding me Yuba's sig!


----------



## yuba (Jun 12, 2009)

no pro! i just love them my cus showed me them.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> I really want a puppy like this!!


I love them ones! They're really cute.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh.... it's s puppy!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

Self explanatory.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Self explanatory.


_Adorable! XD_


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Self explanatory.


Her eyes freak me out D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..I don't think it's all that cute xD

Animals>everything else


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

Even more cuteness.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

...._.
Furries are cuter :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ...._.
> Furries are cuter :3


Only if they don't have long snouts.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Even more cuteness.


Can't stand any more cuteness...


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2009)

My boyfriend.


----------



## yuba (Jun 12, 2009)

gosh you ppl just dont see the beauty in the art of manga/anime/chibi/many other types of anime art! how can you not?!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ViEH57xQu1c'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ViEH57xQu1c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViEH57xQu1c
THE CUTENESS WILL EXPLODE YOUR FACE.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 12, 2009)

yuba said:
			
		

> gosh you ppl just dont see the beauty in the art of manga/anime/chibi/many other types of anime art! how can you not?!


I love anime art though I don't like the pictures that mega posted, I think they're drawn oddly.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2009)

The eyes, can't.. resist...

<333333333333


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The eyes, can't.. resist...
> 
> <333333333333


Woah...those eyes _are_ adorable.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2009)

Kitties, Cute people.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kitties, Cute people.







"I can haz huggle?"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh.


----------



## yuba (Jun 12, 2009)

its the dog Gabby and i want on the page before here.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ViEH57xQu1c'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ViEH57xQu1c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


_Thanks mega, you just made me compulsively dance. -_-'_


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Even more cuteness.


Where's Tsukasa and Yuchan??????


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaw, how cute :3


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww dats sooo cut333.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 12, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

CUTE!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

I can keep going alll day showing you guys the cutest things from this show.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at da cute widdle paws :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Aaaw :3


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg thats so cute XD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know :3


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the paws XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, and this.






X3


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

_Cute:_

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Cute:_
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


pikachu looks so cute XD

http://www.pokezam.com/news/data/upimages/real_pikachu.jpg


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kitties, Cute people.


Birfday cat?


----------



## tazaza (Jun 12, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just can not say no to that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

Better than what Coffeh posted:




I wanna huggle her x3


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead I''m a big fan of Lucky Star!
Also put them in spoilers  .


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Better than what Coffeh posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

I want to huggle her too :3


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Better than what Coffeh posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3 I would to.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/UIb-0_S7KHA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/UIb-0_S7KHA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIb-0_S7KHA


----------



## fitzy (Jun 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww.. <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea all cats


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLYES!!!

;3


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3333


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

_Gawsh, If you all love that so much, you guys should watch Chii's Sweet Home(the anime the animation came from) It's filled with anime kitty cuteness. @_@_


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh XD .
Oct ct ct hi hi hiwe hiwe
Timotei Timotei
Na oww Mowa Mowa
Na en nao da hi ne hi ne jang dao 
Glicitei Glicitel
Sing that all at once XD .
Those are compeletly worng but what I heard XD .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 12, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> What do you think is cute?
> 
> I think it's so freakin' cute when guys (not all guys) cry. And when a guy is sensitive. Thats so freakin' cute.
> 
> Also my cats, Niles and Zoey. They're cuute!  And kittens and hamsters. And my adorable puppy! Pepper! Shes the cutest puppy EVER! <3


Really? I'm sensitive, but I get teased for being that way. 

I think babies are cute, animals, some girls, etc.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh of course.


----------



## Otaku :D (Jun 12, 2009)

Baby Pandas! :]


----------



## Paradox (Jun 12, 2009)

I find SOME girls cute. Others are just sluts or ugly >_<


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 12, 2009)

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Baby Pandas! :]


yay!


----------



## Paradox (Jun 12, 2009)

Overweight pandas are pretty damn cute, I'll admit.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 12, 2009)

Stains.
http://www.youtube.com/v/iTuOr2vlC-c&fmt=18


----------



## Paradox (Jun 12, 2009)

That's the only episode of that show I've ever seen. And I'm not quite sure I'd call it cute.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Stains.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/iTuOr2vlC-c&fmt=18


It's possessed!


----------



## -C*- (Jun 12, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> That's the only episode of that show I've ever seen. And I'm not quite sure I'd call it cute.


But those eyes.

:3c


----------



## Paradox (Jun 12, 2009)

lol, fine, I'll admit it. It's the cutest thing ever =O


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think Joe Jonas cute and HOT!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> My boyfriend. X3


then your a girl? i thought you were a boy. no offense.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyeforce is a guy....


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he switched orientations?


----------



## MygL (Jun 13, 2009)

Miku and Lucas


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's bi, this is old news.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, what?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













I have more pictures if you want to see them<3</div>Cute and hot


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has long has i can watch... >:3


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I had such a big crush on her when I was younger. XD
<small><small><small>Still hot...</small></small></small>


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a girl so you wouldn't understand xD


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

errr.... yeah.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies. I'm a guy and I understand completely. Kitty people ftw<3


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dogs kick butt!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay kitties.. Neko girls, and Neko boys<33


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmhmm

she is. <small><small><small><small>i can think of a few improvements though..</small></small></small></small>

i had this one picture with dawn, misty and may, but then it all got erased :\


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are brock.


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see how that letter to Nintendo would go:
"Dear Nintendo, I have some fresh new ideas for character design, females in particular."


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too much?
+Oriheme from Bleach </div>

MINE >


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

ok.....


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> ok.....


Don't judge me whore


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C.C Is mine <


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut? no gtfo u get V.V.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








iz not gurl
@jojo: my immortal witch! >:O


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're kinda meh...


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C.C in mine < You can have V.V!


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we canz share? (mao reference) 

i no want heshe or w/e


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine! We can share : D


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you take a strand of her hair and i takes rest


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuuuuuuuuuuuu, I get her body, you get her finger nail. lol


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the picture you should've posted is this:


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:<

you gets her clothes i get rest >:l


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find it on photobucket.
Back on topic.
Hawtness, am I right?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Cute too.


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

go away


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuuuuu, you get her clothes, I get her!!! XD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i refuse >:l

i lets u have a geass and i takes her


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I get her.. you can have geass!


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already haz, so she be mine


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We both do ;D So she's mine....  You can have Lelouch!
C.C is mine and you can't change it.


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't want a corpse 

you can have Euphy (living and not insane form)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_The corpse is good for you!
Euphy... no u have her <
I get C.C!_

*The ruler of Britannia spoken.*


End of disscussion. I win C.C ;D


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is not 
that noob 11 has her

i am a ruler two >:O

this discussion will continue tomorrow, i have to go "admire" C.C.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know we're both rulers But I'm the original, yup yup

And you can only look at C.C, I get to have her <


and yes, lets continue this tomorrow


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2009)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm bi. I didn't "switch", 'cause that's kinda impossible... I just came to accept it. And now I have a boyfriend. (The cutest, sweetest boyfriend EVER! X3) ^_^


----------



## fitzy (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl Pear.


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2009)

I find inappropriate body parts cute


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol@nobodybeingbiontheinternet


----------



## Kiley (Jun 13, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/deadfred821/****ed%20up%20cats/WAITIllFixIt.jpg</div>that is wat i think is cute


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/deadfred821/****ed%20up%20cats/WAITIllFixIt.jpg</div>that is wat i think is cute


Awwwwwww, That's so cute<33


----------



## fitzy (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cute.


----------



## tazaza (Jun 13, 2009)

If that is not cute then i dont know what is.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 13, 2009)

I am so manly that nothing is cute to me and I eat the heads of bunnies while gunning down commies.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

Kittens, Puppies, Other baby animals, & Boys. :}


----------

